# Calle Ocho pics



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just smoked another Calle Ocho robusto and it was awesome.

Here are some pics:














































Great cigar for a great price.

-Kyle


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice pics Kyle, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

These budget cigars are really awesome for the price.. Mmmm tasty, i always have a bundle in my humi.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I had one of these a few weeks back, and had nothing but problems with it. After all the praise it's getting I guess I will have to try another!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks yummy!! I have yet to try these but will have to remember to try to check them out.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats some ash Kyle! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got one off the "cheap ash pass" and it was pretty good for the price. I would deffinatley buy a bundle and keep as an every day type affordable smoke.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Where is a good place to buy a bundle of these?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

They are on sale right now @ CI
Calle Ocho - Cigars International


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very yummy indeed. some pretty good smokes especially when picked off of the devil site for a mere $23 + shipping. not bad at all...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> They are on sale right now @ CI
> Calle Ocho - Cigars International


Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Look @ that ash!! Nice!


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Not Bad


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I opened this thread thinking it was going to be actual pictures of Calle Ocho in Miami. :doh:

Nice pics anyway Kyle.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> I opened this thread thinking it was going to be actual pictures of Calle Ocho in Miami. :doh:
> 
> Nice pics anyway Kyle.


Yeah me too psych!:heh:


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a bundle 6 months ago and everyone that I have given one too has enjoyed them. I use them as a here is a free cigar won't you join me smoke.
I enjoy them too for a mild short smoke.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Double Post!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

haha thanks everyone


yeah sorry for psyching anyone out if you thought they were pics from Miami lol

I wish I was in Miami


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Kyle,

Do you have any thoughts of how these might compare to the Flor de Oliva? Since they are about the same price and I'm running for the title of newest Puff Oliva fanboy, I'd like to hear your thoughts on that (or anyone else's for that matter).


----------

